# My 1st Fortis and it has to be a Square ..........pics



## JimmyT (May 7, 2006)

Well, I finally decided to get my 1st Fortis watch today and it has to be Fortis Square. Never own a square case Swiss watch before and I did consider much on Tag Heuer Monaco and Bell & Ross BR01 before Fortis Square came along.

The 38x38mm size is just right for my 6.7" wrist and I am a fan of big and heavy watch. The 24mm lug size means I can use my existing Citizen Autozilla straps.

Here's a shot of the watch right after it left the shop : Really love the clarity and simplicity on the unclutered layout expected from a pilot dial design.











A closer shot capturing the reflection of the AR coated sapphire crystal. I mush prefer only inner AR coat as the outer AR coat tends to get smears easily from things like finger prints.











Back case shots : Like the see-through back-case feature although the ETA movement is not decorated.



















Finally, a wrist shot :










Not an extensive user review but its my 1st Fortis and my first day of wearing it. Hope you enjoyed the pics as much as I have in sharing with you. Cheers !


----------



## El Presidente (Apr 17, 2006)

Just beautiful|>


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

Great watch
Enjoy it. It looks great on your arm.


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey, GREAT looking watch and a man with taste...!:-!
Funny, must be the light, but the second hand hand on yours looks more, orange than red. Mine's definitely red--see my pics under "something special".
Interesting about the square--it defintely has more "oomph" on the arm than the equivalent size round one. 
Wear it in good health and enjoy!

Square. The new black!


----------



## JimmyT (May 7, 2006)

Hi Dan,
Sorry, I missed reading your post - "Something Special". Was too eager to get my story out, LOL .....

I took another pic next to my Fortis watch cataloque and this is how it looks in comparison ......... Yes, my second hand appears to look more towards orange-red than red-red but that could be the lighting and wall color reflection against my watch crystal. Notice the dial on my watch appears bluish rather than black.










In any case, how have you been enjoying your Fortis Square ? Have a great weekend ! Cheers !|>


----------



## mikeb (Feb 26, 2007)

its lovely, congrats. Even lovelier in the flesh, I see this one almost daily in the dealers window, very tempting


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet Fortis, Jimmy! |> Very unique looking yet still retains that clean, distinctive Fortis look, wear it well and please post impressions after it's seen some wrist time.


----------



## 50kopek (Feb 4, 2007)

I think the unused corners of the square give it a really clean, spaceous look with the red/orange second hand a nice bright accent. A really beautiful piece, and I'm traditionally a "round watch guy".


----------

